# Hight Pitched Noise On First Start



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

I've had my GTO for a month exactly and just in about the last couple of weeks I've noticed a very high pitched noise when starting. It's not high pitched and LOUD but kinda low but I have a really good ear when it comes to things like that and I can hear it. It doesn't do it the entire time, just as it starts, then once it gets warm and i drive it i dont hear it any longer. only does it first thing in the mornings when I start it.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

more than likely EGR valve. my 02' Camaro SS had this pollution control device. driven by electric pump. valve would get stuck, causing this noise.

warranty issue


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I think what you mean is the A.I.R system. Your 02 SS had an electric air injection pump, but no EGR system. Fortunatley the GTO does not have an air injection system or an exhaust gas recirculation valve. Technology is a wonderful thing!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

rock421 said:


> I think what you mean is the A.I.R system. Your 02 SS had an electric air injection pump, but no EGR system. Fortunatley the GTO does not have an air injection system or an exhaust gas recirculation valve. Technology is a wonderful thing!


yes, good thing you can read my mind as obviously i have lost it  

sorry there, GOTdriver04


----------

